# Teaching > Lesson Plans >  Tasks for literary analysis. Help!

## MidniteHowl

Hey, I've got some sort of dilemma..

What if you were to analyze a text based on the following specifications:
1. Identify the point of view and explain how it shapes the story/identify the narrative technique/discuss its effect on the reader;
2. Comment on the symbols used in the text;
3. Explain the symbolic meaning of the title;
4. Discuss the literary devices used to convey meaning: rhetorical devices, poetic devices, use of myth, symbols etc.
5. Identify the theme;
6. Identify and discuss the values of the main character;
7. Explain the use of irony.

I can understand almost all, except some parts from the 4th paragraph. I was wondering if someone would be kind enough to provide me some sort of references on how to properly understand all the above(just to be sure) or if you can provide a quick insight into each. 

That's all. Thanks in advance!

----------


## byquist

There must be a list of literary, rhetorical, and poetic devices somewhere on the internet; almost certain that a googling will provide what you need.

As a side-note, Michael Caine learns in the film "Educating Rita" that assonance means "getting the rhyme wrong."

----------


## MidniteHowl

I've already found quite a few articles concerning my issues.

One could be: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhetorical_devices
and the other: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Literary_technique

Hope it'll help the future users of this site!

@byquist: interesting side-note. I'll take ur advice, thanks!

----------


## Dipen Guha

Point of view signifies the way a story is told---the mode established by an author by means of which the reader is presented with the characters, dialogues, actions, settings and events which constitute the narrative. In the third-person point of view the narrator is the omniscient ( Tolstoy's " War and Peace).In the limited point of view, the narrator tells the story in the third person, but stays inside the confines of what is expected ( Katherine Mansfield's "Bliss") In the first person point of view, the narrator is only the witness and auditor.

----------

